
Timeless Life in the Grand Bazaar: The Rise and Fall of Turkey’s Marketplace - anm89
https://www.laphamsquarterly.org/trade/timeless-life-grand-bazaar
======
anm89
One thing that struck me as I read this was the idea that I had always assumed
that the loss of authenticity in markets was a modern thing, that they had
changed to be more accommodating to tourists as time went by and as the volume
of tourists increased.

But it seems like even well over a century ago at least some of the merchants
were selling more of an appealing facade of their culture aimed at tourists in
the markets.

~~~
bobbygoodlatte
That makes sense. But even if the trinkets were just a facade of culture, they
were at least more unique back then. I visited the Grand Bazaar about 6 years
ago and remember seeing the exact same mass-produced products in many of the
shops. Globalization & mass manufacturing made the trinkets you can find in
the Bazaar a lot more homogenous :-/

